
Feynman’s first paper (1939) - micaeloliveira
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-scattering-of-cosmic-rays-by-the-stars-of-a-galaxy
======
agumonkey
Einstein's [http://myweb.rz.uni-
augsburg.de/~eckern/adp/history/einstein...](http://myweb.rz.uni-
augsburg.de/~eckern/adp/history/einstein-papers/1901_4_513-523.pdf)

~~~
munchor
Translated English version can be found here[0].

[0]:
[http://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/vol2-trans/15?ajax](http://einsteinpapers.press.princeton.edu/vol2-trans/15?ajax)

~~~
sbensu
I'm not familiar with capillarity but if you are, and you have the time, I'm
sure that fermat's library would love to add it with some historical remarks
and annotations

~~~
akuma73
Here's the wikipedia entry which also mentions Einstein's paper:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capillary_action](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capillary_action)

~~~
sbensu
Thanks!

------
azuajef
Apart from the historical value of this submission, imagine nowadays a
scientific paper starting with "Imagine...". Thanks for sharing!

~~~
dr_zoidberg
To me it read more like a math text than a physics text, in which "let there
be X...", "imagine Y...", and similar phrases, are usually found. Yet I agree,
it seems the physics community has grown a slight alergy to that kind of
writing, and it probably would be received with a bit of skpeticism/disdain
nowadays.

~~~
azuajef
And the same can be said about other communities, inc. computing and biology.

------
patricius
How were formulae typeset back then?

~~~
biofox
I might be wrong, but I believe they were handwritten in the submitted
manuscripts then manually typeset by the publisher.

In Feynman's PhD thesis, all of the formulae are written in:

[http://cds.cern.ch/record/101498/files/Thesis-1942-Feynman.p...](http://cds.cern.ch/record/101498/files/Thesis-1942-Feynman.pdf)

